# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Τι επιλογή να κάνω για απόκτηση ενός παπαγάλου.?

## Αλέξανδρος Σιακ

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με μια απόκτηση ενός ατόμου η και ζευγάρι.!!! 

Η ιστορία όλη ξεκίνησε με ένα άσπρο παπαγαλακι budgie που πήγα να πάρω κάτι από ένα pet shop και μόλις το είδα το ερωτεύτηκα.! Έλα όμως που σήμερα που ξανά πήγα είχε ήδη πουληθεί.! Και καθώς διάβασα κάποια πράγματα εδώ μέσα, παρατήρησα τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά και είχαν σχεδόν όλα πρόβλημα με τα φτερά τους και δεν έφτανε μόνο αυτό.!!! Έκατσα περίπου 20-30 λεπτά εκεί και κοιτούσα και όλη την ώρα ξυνοντουσαν.! 
Βέβαια pet shop είναι και έχει κι αλλά παπαγαλάκια και μέσα στο κλουβί με τα budgie ήταν και ένα Cockatiel μέσα που ήταν μόνο του και μου φάνηκε να έχει ποιο πολύ την ανάγκη από ένα σπίτι.! Βέβαια είχε και άλλα είδη πουλιών από την οικογένεια των παπαγάλων όπως Lovebirds (Agapornis) Turquoise Parrot (Neophema pulchella) και αν δεν κάνω λάθος και  Nestor notabilis..! 
Και από ότι καταλαβαίνετε είμαι λίγο μπέρδεμενος στην απόφαση μου σε ποιο είδος να καταλήξω γιατί όλα είναι υπέροχα αλλά και θέλουν φροντίδα.! 
Το θέμα όμως είναι πως να αποφασίσω τι να πάρω.; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας.!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ξεκινά από το πόσα διαθέτεις και τι χώρο έχεις στη διάθεση σου. Για το χρόνο δεν το συζητώ. Εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να ασχολείσαι καθημερινά μαζί τους. Τροφή και φρέσκο νερό καθημερινά είναι στο πρόγραμμα.
Να ξέρεις ότι όσο πιο μεγάλο πουλάκι πάρεις σε μέγεθος τόσο πιο μεγάλο κλουβί θες.
Γνώμη μου να πάρεις ένα ζευγαράκι μπατζι ή λοβάκια. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αλέξανδρος Σιακ

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.! 
Εγώ βασικά στην αρχή έλεγα να πάρω ένα budgie  και ανάλογα με την συμπεριφορά του να πάρω και ένα δεύτερο.! Απλά μετά είδα και τα υπόλοιπα και καταλαβαίνεις.! 
Και άσε που ένα άλλο θέμα είναι ότι εδώ ένα budgie κάνει 40 ευρώ όποτε πρέπει να πάω σιγά σιγά.! Γιατί και το κλουβί θε το κάνω μόνος μου και θέλω να κάνω τουλάχιστον ένα 1.5x80x60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Αλέξανδρος Σιακ

Αν και το cockatiel  να το έπαιρνα μόνο του δεν πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν και άσχημα.! Γιατί το είδα και λίγο ταλαιπωρημένο και πιστεύω θα γινόμασταν καλή παρέα.! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Αλέξανδρος Σιακ

Σας βάζω και λίγες φωτογραφίες από τα πουλιά που έχω δει.! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τα περισσότερα πουλιά στις φώτο είναι με φουσκωμένα φτερά. Αυτό δεν ειναι καλό σημάδι. Αν ειναι βράδυ τότε κουρνιαζουν. Διαφορετικά το φούσκωμα είναι σημάδι για άρρωστα πουλιά.
40 ευρώ ένα μπατζι; σε ποιά περιοχή; για ήμερο οκ. Αλλά για άγριο είναι πολλά τα χρήματα. Στο fb υπάρχουν ομάδες για παπαγάλους και υπάρχουν διάφοροι εκτροφείς. Καλύτερα ψάξε από εκεί 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αλέξανδρος Σιακ

Είμαι Γερμανία και οι τιμές εδώ είναι ψηλές.!! Από ότι ρώτησα τον υπάλληλο εκεί να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν ήξερε να μου απαντήσει.!! Του ανέφερα ότι τα φτερά τους δεν είναι καλά και βρόμικα κτλ ( αν και τα κλουβιά τους τα είδα πεντακάθαρα) και απλά μου δικαιολογήθηκε ότι τα έχουν δυο εβδομάδες τα πουλιά και δεν ξέρει γιατί ειναι έτσι αν και μου είπε ότι τα budgie είναι 2.5 μηνών και το cockatiel 3 μηνών.! Όσο για αν ήταν νύχτα όχι ήταν 17:00 ώρα και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι να πω.! Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι είναι μικρά και χρειάζονται ύπνο.! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Αλέξανδρος Σιακ

Καλά θα κοιτάξω και σε αλλά pet shop  πρην πάρω κάτι αλλά το cockatiel  μου μπήκε στο μυαλό.! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το cockatiel ήταν σίγουρα πάνω από 3 μηνών, το ίδιο και τα budgie. Όταν γεννιούνται τα κοκατιλάκια δεν έχουν ακόμα την κίτρινη μουρίτσα τους. Ξεκινούν να την αποκτούν μετά τους 6 μήνες, οπότε είναι σίγουρα μεγαλύτερο. Επίσης τα περισσότερα πράγματι έμοιαζαν άρρωστα, με φουσκωμένο φτέρωμα και μισόκλειστα ματάκια. 

Για αρχή ψάξε τις ιδιαιτερότητες του κάθε είδους που φαίνεται να σε ενδιαφέρει, έχουμε και εδώ διάφορα άρθρα για τα περισσότερα είδη παπαγάλων που μπορείς να βρεις και αν κάτι δεν το έχουμε, έχουμε τη διάθεση να το ψάξουμε και να ενημερώσουμε αντίστοιχα! 
Οπότε ψάξε φωτογραφίες να δεις τι σου αρέσει και προς τα που κατατοπίζεσαι αρχικά ως προς το μέγεθος του παπαγάλου και σιγά σιγά θα βρούμε κάτι που να σου ταιριάζει!  :Happy:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος Σιακ

Ευχαριστώ και εσένα για τις συμβουλές σου.! Σήμερα πήγα μια βόλτα και με την γυναίκα μου για να κοιτάξουμε και μαζί καθώς θα είμαστε και οι δυο σπίτι να μην υπάρχει πιθανότητα να τα φοβάται κτλ.! Αλλά τα budgie και εκεί ήταν μεν ποιο καθαρά αλλά έμοιαζαν πολύ κουρασμένα και ταλαιπωρημένα, φουσκωμένα και αυτά και κοιμόντουσαν όρθια που λέει ο λόγος.! Άσε και που όσα πουλιά είδα εκεί όλα ήταν έτσι φουσκωμένα και όταν κοιμόντουσαν , κοιμόντουσαν στα δυο πόδια φουσκωμένα και περίεργα.! 
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.! 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι και από το κρύο όλη η συμπεριφορά.; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Αλέξανδρος Σιακ

Όσο για τα cockatiel όπως το λες και εσυ όλα πρέπει να ήταν πάνω από 6 μήνες γιατί όλα μπορούσες να διαχειρίσεις το φύλο τους.! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν προσπαθούν να ζεσταθούν από το κρύο, εκτός του ότι φουσκώνουν, σηκώνουν και το ένα ποδαράκι πάνω για να διατηρήσουν καλύτερα τη θερμοκρασία του σώματος τους. Ένα υγιές πτηνό θα φουσκώσει λίγο όταν κοιμάται το βράδυ (ή για λίγο το μεσημέρι) και όταν κάνει κρύο. 
Εκτός όμως από το φούσκωμα και τα ματάκια τους ήταν μισόκλειστα, δηλαδή για μένα η εικόνα ήταν ξεκάθαρα άρρωστου πτηνού στα περισσότερα. Τα μπάτζι φαίνονταν λίγο καλύτερα και τα lovebird. Θα σου πρότεινα να αναζητήσεις κάποιον εκτροφέα εκεί, λογικά θα υπάρχουν. Μπορεί να το πάρεις λίγο ακριβότερα, αλλά μόνο τα φάρμακα που θα χρειαστεί και πιθανόν κάποιο πτηνίατρο, θα καταλήξει σε παρόμοια τιμή. Αν πάλι θέλεις απλά να βοηθήσεις κάποιο μικρούλι από εκεί (το παθαίνω και εγώ όταν βλέπω κάποιο σε τέτοια κατάσταση), θα υπάρξει τρόπος να το συνεφέρεις.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος Σιακ

Από ότι είδα και σε αλλά pet shop την ίδια εικόνα είχαν όλα πάνω κάτω.! Όσο για εκτροφέα υπάρχουν και οι τιμές τους είναι 3 φορές κάτω και όχι επάνω από μαγαζί.! Απλά πίστευα αν πάρω από μαγαζί θα είναι καλύτερα για λόγους καθαρόαιμα χωρίς αρρώστιες κτλ. Από ότι φαίνεται όμως το αντίθετο γίνεται και θα προχωρήσω σε εκτροφέα.! 
Αν και μια άλλη σκέψη μου είναι σε κάποιο ίδρυμα ζώων που π.χ. Κάποιος έχει αφήσει η παρατήσει το ζωή του και αυτοί τα βρίσκουν και τα φροντίζουν η μέχρι να πεθάνουν η μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος να τα θέλει.!! Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι το αν είναι μεγάλα δεν ξέρω κατά ποσό θετική θα είναι η συμπεριφορά του και ποσό εύκολα θα μπορέσω να το εξημερωσω για να μπορεί να βγαίνει από το κλουβί του και να είναι άνετο αλλά και να έχω και επαφή σωματική μαζί του ( να ανεβαίνει είτε στο χέρι μου είτε γενικά επάνω μου εννοώ ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι ακριβώς αντίθετα από ότι φανταζόσουν, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς (ανάλογα πως το βλέπει κανείς!). Αν βρεις καλό εκτροφέα μπορείς να μάθεις πολλές περισσότερες και έγκυρες πληροφορίες για το πτηνό (ηλικία, φύλο, μετάλλαξη, γονείς, πιθανές ασθένειες κλπ.), ενώ στα πετ σοπ τις περισσότερες φορές ούτε και οι ίδιοι ξέρουν, απλά υποθέσεις κάνουν και σου λένε αυτό που θέλεις να ακούσεις (όπως το ότι είναι μωρό).

Αν έχετε καταφύγια που φιλοξενούν και πτηνά (στην Ελλάδα κάτι τέτοιο είναι ουτοπικό), θα μπορούσες να ρίξεις μία ματιά και εκεί. Ίσως να είναι λίγο πιο απαιτητικό στην εξημέρωση, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και ήδη ήμερο και να βρέθηκε εκεί για κάποιο άλλο λόγο. Σίγουρα αν θέλεις να βοηθήσεις ταυτόχρονα μία ψυχούλα, θα ήταν μία πολύ καλή κίνηση! Μακάρι να υπήρχε και στην Ελλάδα αυτή η επιλογή, του να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο οργανωμένα, όχι μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος Σιακ

Θα κοιτάξω να δω σε τι συνθήκες είναι και θα αποφασίσω.! Κατά πρώτο λόγο όμως έχει η κατασκευή του κλουβιού και μετά η επιλογή του.! Όποτε όταν τελειώσω θα κοιτάξω πάλι να δω πως και τι.! Τα ξύλα τα έχω πάρει ήδη όποτε πιστεύω μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο η το πολύ ως το επόμενο να είμαι έτοιμος για την απόκτηση.! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

